
Whodidthis.io – Publish your projects, get meaningful endorsements, and more - needim
https://whodidthis.io
======
needim
whodidthis.io is a social platform that enables people to display their
project-based experiences, endorse their each other's skills and follow other
talented people.

Endorsements can be positive or negative (anonymously), so that more concrete
ground can be formed.

In the future, we are planning to include companies, which will make
recruitment processes of them more productive. But first, we are trying to
build our community.

We will be very glad, if you take a look and give us some feedbacks. Thanks,

